# Bypass Question



## autox5191 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey; I was wondering if anybody here has filed an appeal with Civil Service for a Bypass. I was just curious on how to word the letter of intent (if there is a special way they like it)

I've been told it was most likely politically motivated for the bypass and I anticipate there being a few problems just because the hiring authority had the you know whats to skip 2 veterans, as well as myself before they reached the chosen ones

I was under the impression that you couldn't skip Vets but I guess you can.

Any help or guidance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey Auto...

As long as the hiring authority follows the 3 + 1 rule, they can skip anyone they want. However, if you were passed over by someone lower on the list than yourself, you can appeal through "Civil Circus". The hiring authority is required to explain the "why and how" they skipped over someone higher on the list. If you really want to get nasty, file an injunction on the hiring authority until the problem is resolved. I have seen this done multiple times while serving on my former department. *ALL *of the people passed over won their appeal.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

it's actually 2+1, and they need to have some good reasoning, a friend filed an junction and it was quickly resolved, a lil different situation he was still hired but his senority was changed for no good reason, before even working, the town had to fix everything, got knee deep in shit with the "circus" but the civil service did their job and they did it well, appointed everyone, but then laid all of us off, if you have a good labor attorney and have dough to shell out you will be OK, hang in there


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Must be a tough situation fighting for a job on department that has made it clear they dont want you. I dont know if I would go through with it. But I could understand one's frustation on being passed over, I guess you really have no choice to fight, its better then just giving up, this is why civil service sucks sometimes, but its never going to change.


----------

